# help with a 4720i Branson



## Jim Festa (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello everybody, i want to replace the front axle oil in my 4720i Branson. however, the oil they have listed in the manual is proving impossible to find. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to use? its a 2006 and im the second owner. id like to do the maintenance so i know when everything was done. thanks for any help you can give


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It's bevel and spur gears, I would use an 80-90 wt gear lube.
In my 8050 I actually used a synthetic 85-140 gear lube


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I use a synthetic 75W90. Your tractor is comparable in size to mine, so it should be good for you too.


----------

